# Big Thanks to Chris V and LSUCole



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

So a while back I posted about getting started fly fishing. Well, being summer is drawing to a close the charter business is slowing down enough I could finally turn my attention back to my new endeavor. Today I met up with Cole (LSUCole) and picked up an awesome 9 weight setup from him to use for bonito and bull reds this winter. I also made it down to Sam's to talk with Chris about a 6 weight setup for hitting the dock lights and other assorted inshore stuff. Long story short, Cole seems to be a great guy (like most I meet from the forum) and Chris is hands down the best guy I've ever met standing behind a reel counter. He was knowledgeable and most of all, nice and helpful. He was super busy but never once made me feel like a nuisance and took the time to help me pick out a rod, reel, and even a few flies that will hopefully snag a trout or two! Anytime I'm in the OBA area, he'll get my business. :thumbsup: 

By the way, in case you couldn't tell, Cole is an LSU fan. I'm an Auburn fan. We seem to have an equally abundant lack of admiration for the "Bammers". :thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Glad I could help Josh. Let me know if you need anything else and if you're ever in the area for more than a few hours, maybe we can go catch a fish


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

johnboatjosh said:


> So a while back I posted about getting started fly fishing. Well, being summer is drawing to a close the charter business is slowing down enough I could finally turn my attention back to my new endeavor. Today I met up with Cole (LSUCole) and picked up an awesome 9 weight setup from him to use for bonito and bull reds this winter. I also made it down to Sam's to talk with Chris about a 6 weight setup for hitting the dock lights and other assorted inshore stuff. Long story short, Cole seems to be a great guy (like most I meet from the forum) and Chris is hands down the best guy I've ever met standing behind a reel counter. He was knowledgeable and most of all, nice and helpful. He was super busy but never once made me feel like a nuisance and took the time to help me pick out a rod, reel, and even a few flies that will hopefully snag a trout or two! Anytime I'm in the OBA area, he'll get my business. :thumbsup:
> 
> By the way, in case you couldn't tell, Cole is an LSU fan. I'm an Auburn fan. We seem to have an equally abundant lack of admiration for the "Bammers". :thumbup:


I'm afraid your new hobby is gonna end up costing me $$$$...:whistling:


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Good luck it is addictive. I laid down my Spinning rods several years ago and now fish almost exclusively with a Fly Rod I even take them offshore and have caught several Black fin on a 12wt rod and a 6" long clouser tied on a long shank 4/0 hook. It is a great sport I think you will like it. It will also ad a new dimension to your guide trips. Good luck I may call and see if I can do a trip with you in Destin in the spring.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> I'm afraid your new hobby is gonna end up costing me $$$$...:whistling:


You know it! :yes:


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

daniel9829 said:


> Good luck it is addictive. I laid down my Spinning rods several years ago and now fish almost exclusively with a Fly Rod I even take them offshore and have caught several Black fin on a 12wt rod and a 6" long clouser tied on a long shank 4/0 hook. It is a great sport I think you will like it. It will also ad a new dimension to your guide trips. Good luck I may call and see if I can do a trip with you in Destin in the spring.


Thanks for encouragement. I've dabbled in it before in freshwater ponds and such but never in the salt. So far, All I've done is throw my 6 weight in the back yard and I'm already researching vises and fly tying material. :thumbsup:


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words Josh , I enjoyed meeting and visiting with you and your wife. I went inside and caught a few fish after our meeting in the parking lot @ Joe Pattis. The check-out girl did however give me a real funny look after I made her throw me the fish she bagged up --that way I can tell everyone that I truly caught those fish ! Good Luck on fishing and football -- hope you guys win 11 games this year !


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

To try fly tying Get you a simple A-Vise 20-30 bucks and the buy stuff to make clouser minnows Simple to tie and very effective in both fresh and salt water.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

lsucole said:


> Thanks for the kind words Josh , I enjoyed meeting and visiting with you and your wife. I went inside and caught a few fish after our meeting in the parking lot @ Joe Pattis. The check-out girl did however give me a real funny look after I made her throw me the fish she bagged up --that way I can tell everyone that I truly caught those fish ! Good Luck on fishing and football -- hope you guys win 11 games this year !


I literally LOL'ed at the 11 game comment. Hell of a comeback you guys put together Saturday.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

daniel9829 said:


> To try fly tying Get you a simple A-Vise 20-30 bucks and the buy stuff to make clouser minnows Simple to tie and very effective in both fresh and salt water.


quick question, where do you pick up your tying supplies?


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

You can get material and hobby stores. Depends on what I'm looking for but most of my flash and buck tail comes from GBBT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

